# 2012 Challenge 03/52



## gstanfield (Jan 14, 2012)

Greetings and welcome to the 2012 version of the 52 week challenge. You can find all of the rules and guidelines in the master thread located here http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=659768 It's important to read through them before participating in this challenge.

Theme for week three:

LINES

As always the interpretation of this week's challenge is entirely up to you so get creative! So get out there and have fun taking some new shots.


----------



## Hoss (Jan 14, 2012)

Have you seen the temperatures for the next week?  Now this is going to be a challenge.

Hoss


----------



## gstanfield (Jan 14, 2012)

Sorry, should I switch themes with one from mid Feb?


----------



## Hoss (Jan 14, 2012)

Well, it is a challenge.

Hoss


----------



## gstanfield (Jan 14, 2012)

Nahh, I'll go ahead and swap it out for you boys lucky enough to not have a blizzard outside your house tonight...We'll swap it with one from mid Feb, totally different topic.

See, this is why I post them a day early  The new topic is now "Lines"...good luck


----------



## Hoss (Jan 14, 2012)

I forgot you were someplace that is actually having winter.  Tough to find much here unless you open the freezer door.

Hoss


----------



## Crickett (Jan 14, 2012)

gstanfield said:


> Nahh, I'll go ahead and swap it out for you boys lucky enough to not have a blizzard outside your house tonight...We'll swap it with one from mid Feb, totally different topic.
> 
> See, this is why I post them a day early  The new topic is now "Lines"...good luck



Maybe you could post COLD for the week of the 29th b/c I'm sure we will have some sorta cold weather that week.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 15, 2012)

*Fence lines and power lines.*

Shot this on the way to the park with Jake.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 15, 2012)

wvdawg said:


> Shot this on the way to the park with Jake.


----------



## cornpile (Jan 15, 2012)

Heres my lines shot,nice one Dawg


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Jan 15, 2012)

Great shots Guys !


----------



## Joker (Jan 19, 2012)

When out and looked up and saw this.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Jan 19, 2012)

Way to go Joker, great idea !


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 19, 2012)

TWIZZLER hiway 

Not real happy with this one but it's the best I could get, snowin and very gray cloudy day/skys so kind of had to shoot fast to keep snow off the lens  Red lines  Oh and I ate my model when I was done so I can't try another shoot 

Some great shots guys/gals


----------



## Crickett (Jan 19, 2012)

Cool shots joker & mike. 



I will probably miss this weeks. Just had surgery this morning & I'm feelin really crappy.


----------



## Joker (Jan 19, 2012)

Crickett, I sure hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 19, 2012)

Joker said:


> Crickett, I sure hope you get to feeling better soon.



Thanks Joker.


----------



## LureheadEd (Jan 19, 2012)

*Guess what it is...*

There's hint in the photo...Wish I had a good camera, this is from a 7 year old HP Photosmart R818, 5.1 megapixels...


----------



## Crickett (Jan 19, 2012)

LureheadEd said:


> There's hint in the photo...Wish I had a good camera, this is from a 7 year old HP Photosmart R818, 5.1 megapixels...



Lounge chair arm? Pretty cool shots. Nice color.


----------



## LureheadEd (Jan 19, 2012)

Good guess Cricket ! But no, MUCH smaller ....
 Hope you're feeling better....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 20, 2012)

LureheadEd said:


> There's hint in the photo...Wish I had a good camera, this is from a 7 year old HP Photosmart R818, 5.1 megapixels...


 

Well I don't have a clue what it is but because it don't fit on my screen it gives it a real neat affect when I scroll down to see the whole pic. Don't know if that was your intent but I sure like how you took that shot COOL


----------



## gstanfield (Jan 20, 2012)

I had something really artsy and cool in mind, but I've been working in the shop all day and thought I'd share a tiny snippet of my side job / hobby.   While it's nothing special, there are some lines


----------



## LureheadEd (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks Labxs... I'm not real 'puter friendly, if anyone can help with sizing , I'd appreciate it... I don't know how to tell the size, it shows up as a frame filler , but not oversized , on my screen...
No more guesses yet ?.. . Three pieces of a 4 color production run in the late '40s...


----------



## gstanfield (Jan 20, 2012)

straight razors?


----------



## LureheadEd (Jan 20, 2012)

EXCELLENT GUESS, but NOOOOOO ....Close...


----------



## quinn (Jan 20, 2012)

silverware,i think we ate with those when I was little or a switchblade or knife?


----------



## LureheadEd (Jan 21, 2012)

DING DING DING !!!! We have a WINNER !!!! Quinn, you got  on you 3rd guess... They're Imperial Sportsmans Knives, patent dates on 'em are '39 and '42....


----------



## quinn (Jan 21, 2012)

Here's my version of some lines.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 21, 2012)

LureheadEd said:


> DING DING DING !!!! We have a WINNER !!!! Quinn, you got  on you 3rd guess... They're Imperial Sportsmans Knives, patent dates on 'em are '39 and '42....



Those are pretty cool! I was way off on my guess! 



quinn said:


> Here's my version of some lines.



Awesome!


----------



## rip18 (Jan 28, 2012)

Great jobs, y'all!  

Hope you are back up to snuff, Crickett!


----------

